# When do rats reach sexual maturity?



## zipper469 (Jun 13, 2012)

My rat and my roommates rat had babies on mother's day (how sweet!). There are 3 girls and 1 boy. The little guy is mine. They are still feeding, but should be done sometime this coming weekend. Zipper's balls have gotten QUITE large and my roommate is afraid that he will try to mate with the other rats. I don't think that will happen just yet. He's the runt of the group and just an all around shy little guy. My roommate wants me to put him in a separate cage today, but like I said, they are still feeding. Also they have been eating rat food and veggies and such.

What do you think I should do?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Five weeks. Though, sometimes people separate at four weeks to be safe. If I were in your shoes, I'd separate the little guy out now and start to introduce him to his father so that he can live with him, assuming that his father was separated from the mother *before* birth. Otherwise, get ready for another litter.

No matter the rat, no matter the situation, rats can complete a successful mate in the blink of an eye, and can do so at a very young age.


----------



## zipper469 (Jun 13, 2012)

I tried introducing Zipper and Eeper (the father) about a week ago, and then tried again two night ago. Eeper was quite mean to him. So I think I will have Zipper in a different cage for a while. 

Thanks Little Fuzzy!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

5 weeks or a little over is best...that period of 4-5 weeks is actually vital to the social skills and wellbeing of little ratlings to stay with mom and siblings.

As for babies being introduced to full grown adults ,you have to be VERY careful, as a male may not consider the baby as a rat but as prey and kill it. It happens, and its not worth it. I usually intro babies at 6-8 weeks of age to a male adult. Females can often be intro'd a little earlier.


----------



## zipper469 (Jun 13, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> 5 weeks or a little over is best...that period of 4-5 weeks is actually vital to the social skills and wellbeing of little ratlings to stay with mom and siblings.
> 
> As for babies being introduced to full grown adults ,you have to be VERY careful, as a male may not consider the baby as a rat but as prey and kill it. It happens, and its not worth it. I usually intro babies at 6-8 weeks of age to a male adult. Females can often be intro'd a little earlier.


Then I am VERY glad I took Zipper out of Eeper's cage when I did. I think he would have killed him if i left him in there any longer.


----------

